# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Alergia- Odczulanie tabletkami ORALAIR

## damian0111

Witam,
 moja 14 letnia córka która czynnie uprawia sport - siatkówkę ma alergie na zdoża - stopien 7 , trawy - stopien 6 , orzechy , banan, piora , itd. Lekarz podczas wizyty podkreslil ze tylko tabletki będą dla niej najlepszym rozwiązaniem: tabletki podjezykowe ORALAIR - taka kuracja 4 miesieczna . Tabletki te nie sa wcale refundowane , a kosztują az 450 zl - 30 tabl. (czyli czteromiesieczna kuracja tabletkami -1800zl) . Czy są jakieś przeciwskazania do uprawiania przez corke sportu przy zastosowaniu refundowanych zastrzykach ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
alergia- to nic innego jak osłabiona praca układu odpornościowego. Lek, który zaproponował Lekarz nie gwarantuje zniesienia przyczyny alergii- działa objawowo. A dodatkowo posiada następujące skutki uboczne: za 450 zł miesięcznie?
Bardzo często:  ból głowy , podrażnienie gardła, świąd w jamie ustnej. Często: zapalenie błony śluzowej nosa i gardła, nieżyt nosa, świąd oka, zapalenie spojówek, nadmierne łzawienie, świąd ucha, astma, alergiczny nieżyt nosa (przekrwienie błony śluzowej nosa, kichanie, wodnisty wyciek z nosa, dyskomfort w nosie), kaszel, ból jamy ustnej i gardła, obrzęk gardła, zapalenie zatok, duszność, dysfonia, suchość w gardle, pęcherze jamy ustnej i gardła, dolegliwości jamy ustnej i gardła, ból brzucha, biegunka, wymioty, obrzęk jamy ustnej, świąd języka, obrzęk warg, parestezje jamy ustnej, niestrawność, obrzęk języka, niedoczulica jamy ustnej, zapalenie jamy ustnej, świąd warg, uczucie dyskomfortu w jamie ustnej, nudności, ból języka, suchość w ustach, zaburzenia połykania, pokrzywka, świąd, atopowe zapalenie skóry, dyskomfort w klatce piersiowej. Niezbyt często: opryszczka jamy ustnej, zapaleni ucha, limfodenopatia, nadwrażliwość, zespół alergii jamy ustnej, depresja, zaburzenia smaku, senność, zawroty głowy, zaczerwienienie oczu, obrzęk oczu, suchość oczu, dyskomfort w uchu, niedoczulica w okolicy gardła, uczucie ucisku w gardle, świszczący oddech, obrzęk krtani, ból jamy ustnej, zapalenie dziąseł, zapalenie czerwieni warg, zapalenie błony śluzowej żołądka, zapalenie języka, powiększenie gruczołów ślinowych, refluks żołądkowo-przełykowy, choroby języka, nadmierne wydzielanie śliny, owrzodzenie jamy ustnej, ból w przełyku, obrzęk podniebienia, zaburzenia jamy ustnej, bolesne połykanie, odbijania, obrzęk naczynioruchowy, pokrzywka, trądzik, uczucie guzków w gardle, osłabienie, objawy grypopodobne, zadrapanie. Rzadko: niepokój, nagłe zaczerwienienie twarzy, obrzęk twarzy, zwiększenie liczby eozynofili.  W okresie leczenia mogą występować reakcje w miejscu podania, tj. świąd jamy ustnej i podrażnienie gardła. Jeżeli u pacjenta wystąpią reakcje w miejscu podania, można rozważyć wdrożenie leczenia objawowego (np. z użyciem leków przeciwhistaminowych). Podobnie jak w przypadku każdej immunoterapii alergenowej, mogą wystąpić reakcje alergiczne włącznie z ciężkim zaburzeniem krtaniowo-gardłowym lub reakcjami anafilaktycznymi (np. ostra postać choroby z zajęciem skóry, tkanek błony śluzowej lub z obydwoma powyższymi, niewydolność oddechowa, uporczywe objawy żołądkowo-jelitowe, lub obniżone ciśnienie krwi i (lub) związane z nimi objawy). Należy poinformować pacjentów o powiązanych objawach i konieczności zastosowania natychmiastowej pomocy medycznej i przerwania leczenia w przypadku ich wystąpienia. Leczenie powinno być wznowione jedynie na polecenie lekarza. Profil bezpieczeństwa u dzieci i młodzieży jest podobny jak u osób dorosłych. Następujące działania niepożądane zgłaszano ze zwiększoną częstością występowania w populacji pediatrycznej niż u dorosłych: kaszel, zapalenie nosa i gardła, obrzęk jamy ustnej (bardzo często), zespół alergii jamy ustnej, zapalenie czerwieni warg, zapalenie języka, uczucie występowania guzka w gardle, uczucie dyskomfortu w uchu (często). Ponadto  u dzieci i młodzieży obserwowano zapalenie migdałków, zapalenie oskrzeli (często) i ból w klatce piersiowej (niezbyt często). Po wprowadzeniu leku do obrotu u dorosłych, młodzieży i dzieci zgłaszano zaostrzenie astmy i ogólnoustrojową reakcję alergiczną. 
CZY TO MOŻNA NAZWAĆ LEKIEM? Proszę uważnie przeczytać ulotkę. 
Jest to młoda dziewczyna, uprawiająca sport, a może dodatkowo po zażywaniu tego właśnie preparatu byc bardziej chora niż przed.
Ze swojej strony mogę oferować pomoc, polegającą na NATURALNYM WZMOCNIENIU ODPORNOŚCI organizmu córki.
Gdyby Pani chciała pomocy proszę napisac na maila pomoczdrowie@tlen.pl

pomogę,

----------


## KrukkkkPowraca

Tak i niech gra nadal w siate i niech se pilke wlozy w pochwe

----------


## nnn123

Proszę obserwować jak się będzie po tym czuła. Jak źle to lepiej niech unika sportu. Jak bardzo źle to radzę ponownie się skonsultować.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już w zeszłym roku rozpocząłem kuracje tymi tabletkami, nie mam skutków ubocznych prócz delikatnego pieczenia pod językiem ale tylko w momencie rozpuszczani się tabletki. Rok temu zażywałem tabletki tylko przez miesiąc ze względu na cenę (chyba 3 miesiące przed okresem pylenia) ale i tak w okresie pylenia odczuwałem mniejsze dolegliwości niż wcześniej. W tym roku kupiłem już 2 opakowania, więc jestem ciekaw na efekty w tym roku. Owszem jestem starszy i raczej nie jestem typem sportowca ale 3 dni w tygodniu chodzę poćwiczyć około 2 godzin na siłownie i jakoś nie odczuwam z tego tytułu problemów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

i to chciałabym zaznaczyć na początku, ponieważ z przyjmowaniem tej szczepionki wiąże się i tak konieczność zażywania leków antyhistaminowych w okresie pylenia.
Mój syn (13 lat)jest odczulany od trzech lat - przez dwa pierwsze przyjmował krople podjęzykowe, które średnio pomogły a były bardzo uciążliwe w stosowaniu (lodówka, liczenie dawek itp) i powodowały przykre skutki uboczne (silny świąd gardła, obrzęki ślinianek). Też musiał syn przyjmować Aerius równocześnie ze szczepionką, ale nie w sezonie pylenia tylko po to, by zniwelować te skutki uboczne właśnie. Bez sensu.
 W zeszłym roku rozpoczęliśmy kurację Oralairem, nie miał żadnych przykrych dolegliwości. Na obozie latem zdarzało mu się zapomnieć o Aeriusie i nie miał kataru, co dawniej było nie do pomyślenia - brak leków antyalergicznych latem skutkował od razu dusznościami. Jest zatem lepiej. Syn nie unika sportu, czuje się świetnie, nie choruje.
No, ale cena jest zabójcza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 31 lat. W 2015 przyjąłem 3 opakowania oralair, a od 2002-2003 męczyłem się z alergią. Oralair jest szczepionką, i w okresie pylenia sporadycznie biorę również RUPAFIN. Objawy alergii w 2015 ustąpiły prawie w 90%, w 2016 r. zaczynam nową serię 3 opakowań. Osobiście mogę powiedzieć że mi to pomogło. Oczywiście minusem jest cena dlatego uważam że ten lek powinien być przynajmniej refundowany w części...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 28 lat i jestem w trakcie pierwszego roku odczulania. Zażyłam już 1,5 opakowania z 4 zapisanych na ten cykl. 
Jaki będzie efekt, tego nie wiem mam nadzieje, że pieniądze się zwrócą (350zł m-c + leki antyhistaminowe, krople). 
Niestety jestem w tej grupie z efektami ubocznymi: 
- drapanie w gardle po zażyciu już ustąpiło, 
- cały czas mam silne objawy alergii jak przy pyleniu traw, 
- podczas pylenia brzozy jest jeszcze gorzej, co będzie jak w maju zaczną się trawy i wszystko się nałoży  :Embarrassment: ,
- zapalenie spojówek od rana, wyglądam jak bym płakała w nocy, 
- katar sienny 
- osłabienie (podczas pylenia u mnie to normalne jednakże jest bardzo nasilone, szczególnie widoczne podczas biegania na dworze :/ )
- pogorszony nastrój,
- odwodnienie, cały czas chce mi się pić, szczególnie w nocy i po zażyciu tabletki,
- pogorszenie stanu skóry,
- objawy grypopodobne.

W przypadku odczulania zastrzykami i kroplami w latach podstawówka-gimnazjum efekt był rewelacyjny, objawy bardzo się zmniejszyły jednakże po latach efekt osłabł i dlatego zdecydowałam się na nową terapie. W tamtych terapiach brak efektów ubocznych.
Mam nadzieje, że ta męczarnia przyniesie efekt. 

Co mogę doradzić:
ponieważ budzę się w nocy kilka razy to tabletkę przyjmuję podczas jednej z pobudek, pogorszenie objawów częściowo przesypiam  :Smile: 

Ps. zadziwiająco mało informacji znalazłam na temat tej szczepionki. Mam nadzieje, że lekarka nie dorabia na boku i nie wciska leczenia po mimo niskiej skuteczności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja się zraziłam do odczulani po tym jak po paru miesiącach odczulania okaząło się że wycofai mój lek ze sprzedaży itrzeba było wszystko zaczynać od nowa, już wolę brac moje leki, taniej to wychodzi i mam spokoj, biorę hitaxę fast jak katar męczy i to działa, katar szybko znika

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Jestem alergikiem od 5 roku życia czyli już 35 lat. Moja alergia na pyłki traw i zbóż to koszmar od czerwca do września połączona podczas pylenia z sezonową astmą oskrzelową. Przerobiłem juz wszystkie tematy takie jak odczulanie jako dziecko sprowadzanym z Anglii lekiem o nazwie Polinex po dzisiejsze czasy i leki ogólno dostępne jak również homeopatia....Efekt równy zeru ....co roku ten sam okres kiedy wracamy do domu i marzymy o cieniu i świętym spokoju od tego co za oknem.
W tym roku zdecydowałem się na podjęcie ryzyka w zainwestowaniu w 4 miesięczną kuracje lekiem Oralair. Decyzja nie była łatwa ponieważ koszt miesięczny to 400 zł i ta niewiadoma...
Dziś powiem tyle na własnym oczywiście przykładzie. Bez wahania i sekundy zastanowienia poświęcę te 1600 zł na kolejny etap kuracji w przyszłym roku. Podobno po 3 latach powinno minąć. Ja przetrwałem ten okres z minimalnymi objawami praktycznie zero alergii. Niesamowite uczucie przeżyć tak wiosnę i lato i w dodatku przeprowadziłem się w okolice lasów i pól. Czasami dodatkowo wspomagałem nos kroplami o nazwie Metmin i oczy kroplami Zabak.
Polecam zaryzykować na próbę. Kwota jest duża , ale dla mnie takiego alergika to nic za wiosenno-letnią "wolność"

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od miesiąca biorę ten lek i dziś po przeczytaniu ulotki po raz kolejny oświeciło mnie że mam prawie 40% objawów niepożądanych! Rozwaliło mi cały system trawienia, trzeci tydzień leczę zajad i mam nieustający napływ gęstej wydzieliny w nosie. Zaczęło się od biegunek, pojawiły się opryszczki na skórze czego nigdy nie miałem. Do tego niepokój i stany depresyjne, myśli autodestrukcyjne, zgagi, niestrawność i zmęczenie. Myślałem że to nawrót infekcji, jakaś wirusowa choroba którą miałem miesiąc przed początkiem kuracji, do tego źle samopoczucie psychiczne zbiegło się z kończeniem pisania pracy dyplomowej z czym powiazałem moje dziwne stany psychiczne. Kupiłem suplementy witaminowe bo myślałem że zajady to efekt niedoborów, ale nic nie pomaga a w miejscu zajadu mam już owrzodzenie. Wczoraj wyskoczyła mi z niczego wysypka na dłoni i postanowiłem sprawdzić jeszcze raz lek oralair... Jak ktoś to mógł dopuścić do obiegu ? Prawie 400 zł za miesiąc katorgi, ale dzięki temu zmienię też lekarza bo nawet nie wspomniał o potencjalnym ryzyku.

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie porady udzielam na: forummedyczne.edu.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może odczulanie coś da? Możesz iść do mojego  alergolog a, polecam swojego, czyli panią dr Teresę Stelmasiak, ona ma gabinet w Lublinie. Pójdziesz na badania, jeżeli da się zrobić u ciebie odczulanie, to na pewno ci to zaproponuje, ale możesz się jej o to od razu zapytać. Szczerze ci powiem, że warto, ja dzięki temu zabiegowi żyję bez alergii, bez ciągłego kichania, nieżytu nosa, itp.

----------

